# 2nd GBATemp IRC Channel



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe the Admins could make a 2nd GBATemp IRC Channel for those people who want to chat only.
So there are no FServe-Advertising between the lines etc.

Think that over


----------



## ROM Phreak (Jul 7, 2003)

Why would people just want to chat? If they want to do that they can do it here.


----------



## Tigerbite (Jul 7, 2003)

lol rom phreak...thats an interesting first post =p

yea really, if they don't want to see advertisements tell em to go 2 gbanow, that lame community over there.


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

lol...
What about #gbatemp-talk or sumthin like that?
You still can idle on #gbatemp but I would like to have a chat with ppl without disturbing advertisement or other thingies you dun want between the lines


----------



## GbaDoctor (Jul 7, 2003)

well, is not a bad idea: i mean, sometimes chattin is a mess due to the triggers typed at the speedlight. If the community is interested, we can try to make a new gbatemp-chat only channel. BTW, is good also for chat about latest games w/o posting or something. Realtime , baby! The name? Have u think about the name?


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(GbaDoctor @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> well, is not a bad idea: i mean, sometimes chattin is a mess due to the triggers typed at the speedlight. If the community is interested, we can try to make a new gbatemp-chat only channel. BTW, is good also for chat about latest games w/o posting or something. Realtime , baby! The name? Have u think about the name?


It is written on my second post...
#gbatemp-talk
#gbatemp-chat
#gbatempChat
#gbatemporary


----------



## Neo_Gospel (Jul 7, 2003)

#gba-ads
#gba-triggers
HAHAHA no we're good, you dont like the ads, use a filter u tard, invision has a filter system that blocks almost all triggers and ALL ads. so quit ur whining and download invison


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

QUOTE(Neo_Gospel @ Jul 7 2003 said:


> #gba-ads
> #gba-triggers
> HAHAHA no we're good, you dont like the ads, use a filter u tard, invision has a filter system that blocks almost all triggers and ALL ads. so quit ur whining and download invison


First of all I have Invision but not everyone likes it.
That Topic not only concernes me you social pig (I love german =P) ¬¬
Not everyone will d/l Invision only becuz of that filter option.
Still not only these Ads are annoying...in #gbatemp dudes come in and ask every idiot if he has a rom or if there are new roms or if someone has got an FServer with a new rom.

THAT won't happen in that new channel >.>


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jul 10, 2003)

i can program some killer conversation bots. using A.L.I.C.E. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its like your realy chatting with someone.


----------



## ent (Jul 12, 2003)

hehe that sounds really sad nntb. 

i downloaded invision once and it took over my mirc. i didn't know what the hell was going on, it made the already confusing mirc 100x more confusing. so i deleted mirc alltogether


----------



## T-hug (Jul 12, 2003)

#gbasaves has no fserves ^_______^

Has a GBA trivia too... over 500 questions.

"!trivia" to start it.


----------



## Opium (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(ent @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> hehe that sounds really sad nntb.
> 
> i downloaded invision once and it took over my mirc. i didn't know what the hell was going on, it made the already confusing mirc 100x more confusing. so i deleted mirc alltogether


the exact same thing happened to me!
I thought why not install invision? May make mIRC better. So i did and i was just blinking looking around at the strange program staring back at me. I then removed mIRC all together and installed it again, without bloody invision. I'm getting used to how mIRC is normally why should i change?


----------



## AutoPrime (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jul 11 2003 said:


> #gbasaves has no fserves ^_______^
> 
> Has a GBA trivia too... over 500 questions.
> 
> "!trivia" to start it.


i love the trivia!!! although its been about 2 weeks since ive been there..i think ive fallen to like 70th place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i was up to 15


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jul 13, 2003)

LOL I suck at trivia


*runs and cry's in the corner*


----------



## mynimal (Jul 27, 2003)

So, is this channel made yet? It sounds like a very good idea. Leechers get annoying. x.x


----------



## Inu268 (Jul 28, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> #gbasaves has no fserves ^_______^
> 
> Has a GBA trivia too... over 500 questions.
> 
> "!trivia" to start it.


stop adverting your trivia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
i was second,but im without mirc right now........


----------



## owlman (Jul 28, 2003)

thats hella stupid.


----------



## glassCity (Jul 28, 2003)

trivia sucks...plus im no good anyway


----------



## dice (Jul 28, 2003)

The trivia's are ok but the need to be updated fast. I know it's hard to find over 100 new questions but it get boring very quickly.


----------



## mxmai (Jul 29, 2003)

well seeing as this post's run way off track i'll bring it back.

i for one vote for a talking channel.  i agree, it'd be nice to have a place to talk about GBA in realtime without ads being in your way and you being in other people's way.

and for those of you who think it's a lame idea, here's one for you.
"don't use it".


mxmai


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe the Admins could make a 2nd GBATemp IRC Channel for those people who want to chat only.
So there are no FServe-Advertising between the lines etc.

Think that over


----------



## glassCity (Jul 29, 2003)

leechfest doesnt bother me (specially now that im on AOLame) . In addition , a lot of the super n00bs only get the balls to speak after theyve watched the channel as they suck bytes. If the chat is in another room a n00b wont be prone to go to it (cause the +v and ops in most fserv chans treat em like dirt).
Unless maybe you make a co-channel rule to leech.
but hell...ive never ran a channel..im just throwin my 50cent worth in ya tape deck.

Strider Matik

-More game than a cornish hen in a nickel arcade.


----------

